# Moving to Yokohama as an Expat



## hanatwoset

Background:
1. We will be moving to Yokohama (family of three).
2. I will be working in Fujisawa. We plan on sending my daughter to Yokohama International School.

Questions:
1. Where should we live? I would like to find a good balance for both commutes (me and my daughter). We prefer a good/convenient location over a nice fancy apartment in an inconvenient area.
2. What should I ask for in the package?
3. How does the cost of living compare to the US? We are moving from Roseville, CA (Northern California).


----------

